# Anyone own a Poljot Titanium?



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have been considering a Poljot in titanium,not sure what model,yet.Any owners care to give their impressions on the case construction,and how durable the Ti is?I have owned titanium watches before but would like to know how the Russian stuff holds up to wear.

Alex


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have the Poljot Titanic. It's the only titanium watch i've had. Never been keen on the stuff.

I liked the watch though so took the gamble. For the money(and what I know of the stuff) it seems well built to me. It's meant to be light, so that's not a minus. The head of the watch is sturdy. You need a real titanium fan to post to tell you if there's any difference. Good watch though.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Titanium is iron coloured, and you have to like that colour to like the watch.

I don't like the colour, and find titanium to be too light for a watch......a bit like aluminium. Titanium is very scratch resistant and tough, but I don't like the feel of it.

It's all down to personal choice yet again.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I am not sure about the scratch resistance of titanium/titanium alloys. Going by the state of titanium bike frames I've seen, while it's strength to weight ratio is very high, and will only oxidise rather than corrode, and it has high tensile strength, in terms of hardness I am not sure if it is that good.

Griff's a chemist, he can confirm that or more likely tell me it's rubbish.

The colour is an acquired taste, and will change over time as it oxidises.

I know the light weight is intentional and in some watches is a good thing, but I prefer a bit of weight in a watch, even though what's left of my brain tells me that it is very strong despite its light weight.

Si


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thank you guys.I have owned Ti watches before,but only high end stuff.I was wondering how the quality of the Poljot Titanium hold up,and if it is very soft.I had a Breitling Emergency that would scratch itself









But I also had a Sector 1000 chrono is Ti that would not show a mark.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I had a Citizen air diver (200m eco drive) which was titanium. I've now sold it to a friend, he wears it every day and it doesn't have a mark on it. Also it's not "iron coloured" but resembles brushed stainless steel, so maybe it's a titanium alloy or has some sort of finishing coat. I seem to remember Citizen use the brand name "Duratect" for their titanium watches so maybe there is an extra process involved.

Also weren't the Seiko's featured in a previous argumentative thread (remember the Breitling B's) polished titanium?

I've seen Mr Crowleys Poljot chronograph and can confirm that it's a fine chunky watch, is dark grey in colour and quite light to wear (though not that light).

In all honesty I do prefer stainless steel, but I'm sure I gould get used to titanium if the watch was one I liked enough. My head of department has a Porsche chronograph in titanium and it certainly isn't a light watch at all.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I've had a titanium mountain bike for years and it still looks brand new, and I really abuse

it. Already snapped it and had it rewelded and fallen off many times. It doesnt scratch

anything like as much as aluminium bikes I've had.

The matte finish has gone where the brake cables have rubbed, and left it polished.

I also have a Ti Pulsar watch, which is a much lighter colour than the 3Al/2.5V Ti used in my

bike. It has also become polished on the back, where a nylon strap has been pressed

against it. This is not just the loss of the oxidisation because it oxidises very quickly.

Heres an interesting link of how to remove scratches from Ti.

http://www.paneristi.com/archives/polishing.html


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great Article,I am not sure I would like to attempt to refinish an expensive Ti watch myself


----------

